# Truth in 24 - was well worth the bag of popcorn :o)



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

Anyone know how to download it off my comcast DVR if that is even possable?


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Truth in 24 - was well worth the bag of popcorn ) (eurocars)*

I'm trying to sort that out to. I gonna try this.
Connect some RCA cables between the cable box and a home video camera. Then firewire from camera to PC. 
Of course it helps if you have a video camera to use as a converter for the video.
I'll let you know if this works.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Truth in 24 - was well worth the bag of popcorn ) (eurocars)*

jon is this a tv show? i can probably get you a PC-viewable version of this on disc or thumbdrive, just PM me with more information of the show. if i can download it on torrents, wouldn't you just rather have the entire video file without having to convert & copy? the versions i get don't have commercials either.








this is a MUCH better option than trying to record with a camcorder. if you have a TiVo, you can get shows off it. if it is a comcast DVR, i don't think you can - they have those on lockdown.
you're not out of luck though. like i said, most of this stuff is out there available, just have to know where to look. most recently i was on a binge to get every season of "The Joy of Painting" with bob ross. 
don't ask. it's just relaxing.










_Modified by pendulum at 12:16 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Truth in 24 - was well worth the bag of popcorn ) (pendulum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pendulum* »_jon is this a tv show? "The Joy of Painting" with bob ross. 
don't ask. it's just relaxing.









_Modified by pendulum at 12:16 PM 3-23-2009_

First off. Bob Ross, he was amazing, so soft spoken and would make magic happen on the canvas.
AND
"Truth in 24" is a 2 hour time slot by Audi about Audi Sport and they're march to acheive another victory at Le Mans in 2008. It was telecasted on ESPN Friday evening at 5pm PDT. I watched it and recorded it on my Comcast DVR off of ESPN-HD. A week earlier it was shown at University Audi and other Audi dealerships around the country. Was just wondering if there was a patch cord I could use to download it off my DVR box.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Truth in 24 - was well worth the bag of popcorn ) (eurocars)*

Great News you can download "Truth In 24" from iTunes for FREEEEEEE!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Truth in 24 - was well worth the bag of popcorn ) (ErockBar1)*

I'm gonna copy it from my Uverse box straight to my Panasonic DVD recorder (W/O commercials ) I've copied many shows (via S-video & L/R RCA jacks & copies look good )


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Finally got a chance to record @ It came out good , edited it W/O commercials , unfortunatly ESPN was showing it so the crawl came out aswell .


----------

